# Shudokan



## BKJ1216 (Mar 22, 2003)

Anyone study shudokan? No I do not mean shotokan, I mean shudokan developed by Kanken Toyama. Anyway now that that's clear does anyone do it? What do you think about it compared to goju-ryu(okinawan)?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 22, 2003)

A search on this term turns up many hits!


----------



## BKJ1216 (Mar 22, 2003)

Many hits that have nothing to do with what I wanted.


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 22, 2003)

Just wondering why you would compare one system with another? [Goju-ryu - Shudokan].

Mike.


----------



## BKJ1216 (Mar 22, 2003)

Not comparing I want the thoughts of people that do shudokan and the thoughts of people that do goju.


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 22, 2003)

If you are still undecided about which art you want to study, I would suggest you visit the dojos of each art in your area, watch, ask questions, and make your decision based on that rather than the opinions of people on the internet.  Once you have sufficient information regarding the pros and cons of each art, then perhaps clarifying any questions you have regarding each could be of greater help in obtaining the information you seek...

Just a thought.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 24, 2003)

I think  Matts advice is about as good as you'll get anywhere.
Regardless of which system you train in it will be more about your attitude to the training than the system.
It's impossible to compare one style of karate with another, just what aspects do you want comparisons of anyway?
If your new to karate I doubt very much you would understand the answers [no disrespect intended here].
Find a teacher you respect and "Enter Deeply". Don't look back for at least five years, and when you do, you'll be amazed at how far you've travelled.
Mike.


----------

